# display



## guniang

Cześć, 
Zdanie moje to: 'The lower part of the flower’s stalk displays the name of the stadium where the match will be performed. '

Oryginalne zdanie: 'W dolnej części łodygi znajduje się nazwa stadionu, na którym będzie rozgrywane spotkanie.'

Pytanie: czy w tym kontekście mogę użyć 'display' w stronie czynnej, czy też powinnam to przekształcić i użyć 'the name of stadium is displayed'?

Thx
K


----------



## Ben Jamin

guniang said:


> Cześć,
> Zdanie moje to: 'The lower part of the flower’s stalk displays the name of the stadium where the match will be performed. '
> 
> Oryginalne zdanie: 'W dolnej części łodygi znajduje się nazwa stadionu, na którym będzie rozgrywane spotkanie.'
> 
> Pytanie: czy w tym kontekście mogę użyć 'display' w stronie czynnej, czy też powinnam to przekształcić i użyć 'the name of stadium is displayed'?
> 
> Thx
> K



Większość podręczników pisania po angielsku zaleca używanie strony czynnej raczej niż biernej. W tym zdaniu strona czynna funkcjonuje dobrze. Nie widzę więc potrzeby zmiany.
By the way: „... the name of *the* stadium is displayed ...”


----------



## guniang

taaaak... mój wieczny problem z articles


----------



## dreamlike

Nawiasem mówiąc, "Raczej niż biernej" brzmi jak kalka z angielskiego. Chodzi mi o post Ben Jamina - zgadzam się z jego treścią


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Nawiasem mówiąc, "Raczej niż biernej" brzmi jak kalka z angielskiego.


A dokładnie rzecz biorąc, co w tym jest kalką Twoim zdaniem?


----------



## dreamlike

Nigdy dotychczas w j. polskim nie spotkałem się z konstrukcją "raczej niż", która wydaje się być kalką angielskiego wyrażenia "rather than".


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Nigdy dotychczas w j. polskim nie spotkałem się z konstrukcją "raczej niż", która wydaje się być kalką angielskiego wyrażenia "rather than".



Czasami pozorne kalki są po prostu przypadkowym zbiegiem okoliczności.


----------



## dreamlike

Albo figlem spłatanym przez umysł, gdy ciągle posługujemy się angielskim, na przykład. Czasem wkradają mi się jakieś dziwnie brzmiące wyrażenia, gdy mało piszę po polsku a zanurzam się w angielskim  Btw, czy zbieg okoliczności może być nieprzypadkowy?


----------



## Szkot

guniang said:


> Cześć,
> Zdanie moje to: 'The lower part of the flower’s stalk displays the name of the stadium where the match will be performed. '



But matches and games are not performed, they are played or take place.


----------



## guniang

Szkot said:


> But matches and games are not performed, they are played or take place.



Thanks!


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Btw, czy zbieg okoliczności może być nieprzypadkowy?


Szczerze mówiąc nie zastanawiałem się nad tym. Jest to typowe utarte wyrażenie, ze wzmocnieniem jednego członu. Purystycznie rzecz biorąc jest to tautologia.


----------

